# First time out with the 29!



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I made it out with the new 29 today. Not too bad. She likes to kick a bit, but she is a sweet heart of a 44. I was shooting 10yds offhand with 245gr semi-wadcutters over 21gr of H110. Pretty snappy. I'm just a holster away from spending a bunch of time with this little fella.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That thing is gorgeous. Congrats!:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had one in blue steel many years ago, with the sub barrel. It was fun to shoot but I could never figure out any real practical use for it. haha. Do you have one or is it just for fun?


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I just had an itch I had to scratch. Years ago, I cut my teeth on a Ruger Redhawk. Then I went on to a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter. Both were 44 mags, and I just kinda got a soft spot for the caliber. Lately I have had an itch for a nice Smith, and this thing came along. I still had dies brass bullets and powder here for the 44, so I couldn't resist. I may carry it cross draw on long prisoner transports sitting in the car. More comfy than the strongside duty holster I carry the Glock in for usual duty. All my handguns in the past have been very straight forward and practicle. I just had a hankering for something a little less generic.


----------

